# Barking issue



## BZOO

Conner was doing well when we stopped crating him at night.
Now, he's been barking, just one LOUD bark, usually just as we fall asleep.
Seeing as how it takes me up to 45 minutes just to get to that point (I don't sleep well at night, morning/mid day is better, go figure), this is extremely difficult to deal with.
Thoughts? Why is he doing this? Other dogs don't seem to sense anything to bark at.
Been putting him back in the crate when he does this. He doesn't bark in there. I really want him to have less crate time but I want to sleep too...argh.🤔


----------



## EckoMac

If every time he barks you acknowledge him, he's getting what he wants. I would put a bark collar on him, or continue crating at night for awhile and try again a little later down the road.


----------



## BZOO

Thanks. Got a bark collar, have to figure out how it works. The directions were one of those "lost in translation" deals.😁
Actually, totally forgot I had it.🤪


----------



## EckoMac

LOL! Turn on, put on dog. Pretty basic.


----------



## BZOO

This one is anything but basic.
That's what I get for buying the cheap one.
Settings for tone and or vibrate, how strong do you want it...etc.
I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## 14conan88

Personally I don't like these shock collars nor do I like these collars with spikes on them..
What happens if your dog need to warn you about something urgently?
How is he supposed to warn you with a shock collar on & isolated from you in another part of your house?
You also don't want your dog crying wolf all the time.

Our dogs are a lot more inteligent than most people think they are.
They understand when you talk to them.
They know how to read your body language & the energy around your body.

First teach your dog that ignoring him is your disaproval of something he has done.
An example is, if your dog barks at someone at your gate & you disaprove of him barking at that person, call him away from the gate & tell him no.
When he comes to you, turn your back on him & let him read your body language as you pushing him away from you due to your disaproval of what he has done.

If you are going to bed & your dog barks, wait a few minutes, then go to that part of the house & do something whille ignoring your dog..
When he tries to get your attention, turn away from him & let him know you disaprove of his action,
Once you have done what you came to do, go back to the bedroom while still ignoring him.
If he barks again ignore it, but if he carries on barking go to him & ask him what & let him show you what he is barking at.
If he want to play push him away & either say no or ask him what is he barking at.
As soon as he has got the message that he has called your for nothing go back to the bedroom without communicating anything else to him.
When your dog does stay a full night without barking give him a lot of praise in the morning when you wake up.

If you dog does wake you up in the middle of the night for a valid reason give him a bit of praise & let him know what he did is right.

It will take a bit of time but your dog will learn when is barking acceptable & when it is not.


----------



## BZOO

Thanks. It's not a shock collar, tone and vibration only.


----------

